# Can someone identify my fish?



## Kristen (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a link to the pictures. I caught several of these fish in Gandy Creek, West Virginia. They're small, only about an inch long each. They move extremely fast. The pictures include three pictures including a belly picture lol


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*The fish in your pictures is a **Rhinichthys atratulus (Blacknose Dace) a Native North American fish commonly found in the creeks in your neck of the woods *


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the ID Jim. I sort of thought the first one looked like a Heterandria but it seemed a bit too long and thin for one of them. The dace makes more sense to me.


----------



## Kristen (Sep 19, 2009)

JIM said:


> *The fish in your pictures is a **Rhinichthys atratulus (Blacknose Dace) a Native North American fish commonly found in the creeks in your neck of the woods *


Thanks! I thought they were Bluntnose minnows, but they do look like Blacknose Dace. I hope they don't get too big.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Most commonly 2-3" but have been known to make to 4"* *Under good conditions. *


----------

